# Guess and get...



## bhatleberg (Oct 23, 2017)

I liked the earlier thread - guess the oddball wood and get a sample. How about this?

A clue: tiny bits because...well, had to be that way. All pieces are stabilized.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Oct 23, 2017)

Spalted wood

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 23, 2017)

Olive


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 23, 2017)

pistachio


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2017)

Spalted sugar maple...


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 23, 2017)

spalted apple?


----------



## bhatleberg (Oct 23, 2017)

Spalted, sure. But not fruit or nut wood - certainly something that people plant around the home, though. These were from one of the biggest I've ever taken out.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 23, 2017)

Spalted weeping cherry?


----------



## kweinert (Oct 23, 2017)

Sunflower?

Juniper?


----------



## Sprung (Oct 23, 2017)

Lilac


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 23, 2017)

Dogwood


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 23, 2017)

I too was guessing lilac, so now have to guess "awesome wood"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 23, 2017)

holly


----------



## bhatleberg (Oct 23, 2017)

Lilac is the closest yet, though this stuff is evergreen like holly. Flowers roughly the same time as lilac, though some varieties earlier, and trunk grows a little bigger and doesn't spread the same way. The lady who had this one in front of her house had hemlocks - maybe it liked the soil, and that's why it grew so big.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 23, 2017)

magnolia


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 23, 2017)

From the clues is it Rhododendrom? Bout all I got for a guess lol


----------



## bhatleberg (Oct 23, 2017)

...and, bingo! We have a winner. These are all from the below ground root ball of a rhododendron. Most I think are still trunk. The fibrous ones - second and fifth from the left on the top row - were more into the root ball.

Tons of entrapped dirt and rocks, and it fell to pieces multiple times. Pre stabilization, I could dent it with my nail.

Gman, pm me your address if you want a piece.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 23, 2017)

Well how be dammed. 

Thanks for doing this!! Its a super kind gesture!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## bhatleberg (Oct 23, 2017)

All fun and games...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 30, 2017)

Wood received Looks cool! And thanks for the extras!


----------

